# Spun the hub



## Jeremy_James (Feb 27, 2013)

I spun the hub on my 3 blade stainless prop that was on my Suzuki 15hp 4 stroke. What is the approximate repair for something like this?


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

depends where you are located, between $45-$85 although a couple post down there is a shop who does really cheap (prices) work according to a couple poster's might want to check them out.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> I spun the hub on my 3 blade stainless prop that was on my Suzuki 15hp 4 stroke. What is the approximate repair for something like this?


where are you ?


----------



## Jeremy_James (Feb 27, 2013)

I am located in Hudson, FL


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

admiral C&B prop shop /tampa


----------

